
How my planned books are organised. You're welcome to try it - yanis_t
https://www.dropbox.com/s/x8fti7fkojxpmwf/Screenshot%202018-06-18%2013.13.57.png?dl=0
======
yanis_t
For anyone who's interested to try it out, feel free to join
[https://www.candlapp.com/](https://www.candlapp.com/)

